
UN report: electronic waste levels surge 20 percent in the past 5 years - ThrowawayR2
https://news.yahoo.com/e-waste-levels-surge-20-percent-5-years-150721113.html
======
itg
Not mentioned in the article, but I bet it’s also due to companies making
upgrading and repairing hardware difficult.

~~~
fsflover
Hopefully this will help:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23648890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23648890)

